# Frazzled Parent newbie!



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I have just found this forum and it looks really friendly 

My name is Jo and I am the mum to Oliver who was diagnosed type 1 on 15th December last year. He was aged 2   We have found the past year a real learning curve and its been and contnues to be really hard (as Im sure you all will realise!).  His levels are all over the place still and I get very down from time to time. It would be nice to chat with you all and know that it's not just us who feel this way?

Thanks for reading

Jo x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo

Welcome to the forum and sorry you have to be here 

Feel free to rant/rage/ask questions/post about any particular problems you are having and I'm sure folks here (there are lots of very knowledgable parents) will be able to offer support and advice.

Let us know a little about Oliver's treatment, what sorts of insulin he is on and that sort of thing.

There's a link that's sometimes posted to a Children with Diabetes type group. Hope someone who knows what it is can post that to.

M

EDIT: Guess you have found the 'Parents' section here too... http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/forumdisplay.php?f=18


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome from me too Jo. 

I'm sure you'll find lots of support and advice, especially in the Parents section.

Rob


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jo.

I really hope that we can help you feel less frazzled.

Andy


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum jo..................you will find all the support you need here..................


----------



## bev (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo,
Welcome to the forum - but sorry you have to be here.

My son is now twelve and was diagnosed two years ago - so I do know how you must be feeling - although I have no idea how you cope with a toddler telling you whether he feels hypo or not -it must be so hard on you and Oliver.

I am just about to go out so cant reply too much - but could you tell us what regime Oliver is on and what sort of levels and hba1c he is - it just might help you to share these things and if you were to need any help trying to get the levels sorted then you have found the right place. My son now uses the insulin pump and he has much better control, is this something you might be interested in at all. The pump is great for little ones as it can deliver 1/40th of a unit of insulin so is much more accurate and better than trying to use a half unit pen to try to get the dose right.Bev


----------



## gewatts (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo

Welcome to the forum. My daughter was also 2 when she was dxd 4 1/2 years ago. We struggled for nearly 4 years with up and down blood sugars and lots of battles at meal times. She was on 2 injections a day then. At Easter she was put on 4 a day and we carb count her meals. Meal times have become a lot easier as she can eat as much or as little as she wants and we adjust the insulin accordingly - battles have gone!!!  Her HBA1C has also come down and her levels are much better (still not perfect though!) .I thought carb counting would be hard but it really is ok once you get used to it. There are loads of good books and scales about. We are hoping to get a pump for her sometime but at the moment our hospital doesn't offer them.

Please ask anything you want on here, no matter how small you think it is.

xx


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

Ols latest Hba1c was 7 and the time before 8.5 I think. I thought that 7 was good but was told by the doctor that its too low for a child of Ols age and that he wanted it higher than that? It really is so confusing.

He is currently on 5 units Levemir in the morning and 3 units Novorapid and then between 2-3 units Novorapid at lunch and tea and another 2 units levemir at bedtime. His levels range from 6 - 25 during the day and the lowest he has ever been is 1.9 (that was scary!). There seems to be no reason for some of the highs and lows. He can have exactly the same breakfast and insulin one day and be 6 at 10am and the next day he will be 18!!! So frustrating!

I had an appointment with our diabetic nurse yesterday and she is talking about starting to carb count and asked about our thoughts on putting him on a pump   Don't know how I feel about that to be honest!

Might post on the pumping part to ask about that a bit more maybe.

xxx Jo


----------



## bev (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo,
Your team sound great - if they actively offer pumps then it means that they are a pro-active team who recognise the benefits of a pump - especially for a child so young. The carb counting will help sort the levels out a lot as it is more precise - but having said that - if you need very tiny amounts then the pump is the way to go. If the hba1c is due to a lot of hypo's then your team are right - but if it is down to good control and very little hypo's then it is a great hba1c.Bev


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Bev,

We don't really seem to have that many hypos really. I can't remember the last time he had one so I thought it was quite good but apparantly not. I think the doctor was thinking the same - ie. must be having too many hypos but he really doesnt i dont think. But then I dont know anyone else with a small diabetic child so havent got anything to compare to really!

I am more in favour of the pump than my partner i think but really unsure as to what to do.  He thinks its taken this long to get used to injecting then why change and have to learn a whole new process but Im not sure.  Carb counting does seem rather complicated at the moment but i guess we are doing it kind of already as we adjust novorapid in accordance to what he eats.

My Diabetic team are FANTASTIC! I couldn't praise them enough. We are lucky


----------



## Steff (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo and a warm welcome to the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo, welcome to the forum  The thought of pumps and carb counting may seem daunting, but once learned they will be ideal, especially for a growing child. If you can, get hold of a copy of Type 1 Diabetes in Children, Adolescents and Young Adults by Ragnar Hanas. It will explain everything you need to know about living with Type 1. Well, maybe not _everything_, but for those things it doesn't, you have us! 


Also, this is the website for Children with diabetes:

http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------



## Catwoman76 (Dec 7, 2010)

Misst104 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have just found this forum and it looks really friendly
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum Jo, I hope things get easier for little Oliver. best wishes Sheena x


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Northerner,

I do actually have a copy of the book. I got it when Ols was first diagnosed and to be honest I found it all too much to take in and havn't looked at it in months. I had actually forgotton about it (how bad is that!!!!?)

I am going to go and get it out of the cupboard and read the bit about carb couning and pumps! Well maybe not all at once of course 

Thanks again for reminding me


----------



## Northerner (Dec 7, 2010)

Misst104 said:


> Thanks Northerner,
> 
> I do actually have a copy of the book. I got it when Ols was first diagnosed and to be honest I found it all too much to take in and havn't looked at it in months. I had actually forgotton about it (how bad is that!!!!?)
> 
> ...



There is a LOT of information in it so it can be a bit daunting! I use mine to dip into when I have something specific I want to jog my memory or learn about


----------



## gewatts (Dec 7, 2010)

Jo - I can only dream of an HBA1C of 7 !!- Katie's never been that low. I am no expert but if she isn't having loads of hypos that surely 7 is good!


----------



## shirl (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo, 

just wanted to say welcome to you and Oliver. Hope all settles down for you soon,

take care,
Shirl x


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 7, 2010)

gewatts said:


> Jo - I can only dream of an HBA1C of 7 !!- Katie's never been that low. I am no expert but if she isn't having loads of hypos that surely 7 is good!



Well I thought so too which is why I was so confused when the doctor said it was too low. It was a doctor who we have never seen before and i did tell my diabetic nurse that he had completely thrown me and knocked my confidence and she told him that too apparently. We will see what it is when we go back in January 

xJo


----------



## grahams mum (Dec 7, 2010)

hi jo and welcome you really sounds that you and your son with the diabetic team are doing really well  i still have bad days after 3 years from graham diagnosis everybody has bad time  so see you soon then in this forum for more good and bad moments


----------



## glodee (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Jo,
Welcome to the forum. Sorry you had to find us , but very glad you did. Its tough being a diabetic parent, and so much tougher when your child is so young. I'm late onset type one, with a type 1 15yrs old daughter. There are loads of parents on here, who will be happy to listen and help out with any issues you may be having.
The most important thing is having this support - its been invaluable to me.
Gloria


----------



## Gemma444 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Jo

Welcome

I'm mum to Jack who is 9. He was dx in August 2009. Sound like your doing a great job.


----------



## Misst104 (Dec 8, 2010)

A BIG thanks to everyone for being so welcoming! I am sure that I will find this forum a godsend!

Look forward to chatting with you all and getting to know people a bit better 

x Jo


----------



## sue63 (Dec 11, 2010)

I just wanted to say hi and welcome...this forum has been so supportive 

My son is 20 and was recently diagnosed....I have found it hard so with a toddler I really admire you!!!  

Take care x


----------

